# What planet is this guy from?



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Almost a grand for a used 2.2hv?? 

I believe this is the same guy who keeps posting all of his gear in the classified sections on here and then on ebay at the same time.

Is this a reincarnation of JOMA?

Linear Power 2.2 HV T03 Plum Crazy Purple MINT RARE - eBay (item 170540507173 end time Sep-21-10 16:47:21 PDT)


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Dude you do not like the prices don't bid easy as that.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Linear Power 1502IQ Plum Crazy Purple Clean Amp - eBay (item 180561178006 end time Sep-21-10 16:33:42 PDT)

He's got this also in purple ^^^ Price: US $375.00


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

My Orion Blue Book shows full retail, brand new, on that 2.2HV at $660. I know they vary and sell from $500-700 now, but $975 surprised me.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Erik4Danielle said:


> Dude you do not like the prices don't bid easy as that.


That is easy to say when you are the one selling two of them with the same photos.....

By the way, nice stuff....prices seem a bit on the high side,but still nice none the less!!


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

its his gear i think he can sell it for what he want to,and he is taking offers


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

It is Best Offer! Not just a buy it now!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nice amps none the less...and like already said...if you dont like, dont buy...


Eric..what is the first letter of your last name? curious....


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

Erik4Danielle said:


> Dude you do not like the prices don't bid easy as that.


You got that right! Don't bid if you don't like it. It is a nice amp, almost looks new. At the same time if that was me, I would try the same thing. Why the He11 not. 

I mean there is always some guy willing to pay through the nose for anything. 

Hope the seller gets what he wants or as close as possible. Albeit it won't be from me!


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

cheesybass said:


> You got that right! Don't bid if you don't like it. It is a nice amp, almost looks new. At the same time if that was me, I would try the same thing. Why the He11 not.
> 
> I mean there is always some guy willing to pay through the nose for anything.
> 
> Hope the seller gets what he wants or as close as possible. Albeit it won't be from me!


$975 for this amp is more than "through the nose". It's more like you are on life support and the only thing that can save you is to lick a resistor from an original 2.2HV so you care nothing about the cost. 

He's a ripoff artist and the only reason he is here on DIYMA is to sell his products. Check out the 992IQ he has listed as well. He just bought that from a guy on here for $90.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

SQ Assasin your not to bright, You keep saying $975 for this amp! Do you not understand OR BEST OFFER? When you go to a car lot to buy a car what is the first thing you ask when you find the one you want to buy? WHAT IS THE PRICE! and Then you say I will pay XXX and there you go. Just because someone is asking $975 OR BEST OFFER does NOT MEAN that is the PRICE. 

P.S. They should have kicked you off of here as all you do is start crap I bet you still live with MOMMY and don't even have a car to put a sound system in! That is why in the last 2 years you have NOT bought or sold anything on here as you have a BIG 0 itrader!


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

Erik4Danielle said:


> SQ Assasin your not to bright, You keep saying $975 for this amp! Do you not understand OR BEST OFFER? When you go to a car lot to buy a car what is the first thing you ask when you find the one you want to buy? WHAT IS THE PRICE! and Then you say I will pay XXX and there you go. Just because someone is asking $975 OR BEST OFFER does NOT MEAN that is the PRICE.
> 
> P.S. They should have kicked you off of here as all you do is start crap I bet you still live with MOMMY and don't even have a car to put a sound system in! That is why in the last 2 years you have NOT bought or sold anything on here as you have a BIG 0 itrader!


E. F. D. , what is your "best price " on your 2.2hv ?


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Erik4Danielle said:


> SQ Assasin your not to bright, You keep saying $975 for this amp! Do you not understand OR BEST OFFER? When you go to a car lot to buy a car what is the first thing you ask when you find the one you want to buy? WHAT IS THE PRICE! and Then you say I will pay XXX and there you go. Just because someone is asking $975 OR BEST OFFER does NOT MEAN that is the PRICE.
> 
> P.S. They should have kicked you off of here as all you do is start crap I bet you still live with MOMMY and don't even have a car to put a sound system in! That is why in the last 2 years you have NOT bought or sold anything on here as you have a BIG 0 itrader!


Thanks for the compliments!

So your excuse is that all your amps are TREMENDOUSLY overpriced in hopes of getting what they actually sell for? Hilarious.

The problem with your car salesman analogy is that the sticker price on a car is MSRP, or less. Then the buyer tries to talk the salesman down. YOUR AMP IS PRICED $300 MORE THAN MSRP ALREADY. MSRP on a 2.2HV is $660.

Really? A 1502IQ just went unsold at $129 and yours is priced at $375??

I didn't post this add to argue with you. It was to show the forum what you are up to. If people don't mind that you are buying products on here and then trying to sell them on ebay for triple the price, then so be it. I just know some people sell there items on here so other audiophiles get them and use them....not to sell to people so they can resell them as their sole purpose.


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

sq_assasin said:


> $975 for this amp is more than "through the nose". It's more like you are on life support and the only thing that can save you is to lick a resistor from an original 2.2HV so you care nothing about the cost.
> 
> He's a ripoff artist and the only reason he is here on DIYMA is to sell his products. Check out the 992IQ he has listed as well. He just bought that from a guy on here for $90.


Regardless of what the guy bought $$ and is selling the AMP for $$$$$, it is always BUYER BEWARE! Like I said earlier, there is always some guy willing to pay through the nose for anything. So great you are smart enough not to buy. 

BUT, if you were the seller you would get what you could for the AMP. 

Have you ever bought a car (used/new doesn't matter). The Car Dealer knows he is not going to get STICKER PRICE for the car he sales, but that does not stop a CAR DEALER from trying. The buyer either negotiates or walks away. 

As with the EBAY add, so he is a RIP-OFF artist. Still good luck to him to get what he can. Me, being a smart buyer would never buy from him. 

Its good you point out the outrageous price for new people and some that aren't so money Savy. Great now move on. End of Subject. 

Anyways, still good call pointing out that it is way over priced. Now move on to another subject or another item that is crazy priced. 

People don't like what you write, so what.

In the words of Abraham Lincoln: "It is better to remain a fool then opens one mouth and removal all doubt"

Yes, Sq_ASS I am talking about you. Let this post go and others and be the bigger person.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

cheesybass said:


> Regardless of what the guy bought $$ and is selling the AMP for $$$$$, it is always BUYER BEWARE! Like I said earlier, there is always some guy willing to pay through the nose for anything. So great you are smart enough not to buy.
> 
> BUT, if you were the seller you would get what you could for the AMP.
> 
> ...




So I should take advise from someone who just called me an ASS unwarranted? Let me know when that day comes.

I should be the bigger man, and walk away from what? A thread that you really have no need to post in? Why didn't you just walk by? 

Great advise!! Thanks for the name calling too. Reported.


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

sq_assasin said:


> So I should take advise from someone who just called me an ASS unwarranted? Let me know when that day comes.
> 
> I should be the bigger man, and walk away from what? A thread that you really have no need to post in? Why didn't you just walk by?
> 
> Great advise!! Thanks for the name calling too. Reported.


I am reported.. LMAO What are we in grade school?

Okay name calling uncalled for, kind of makes me a Hypocrite after the post I wrote.

STILL very FUNNY.. I am reported.. :rolleyes2::rolleyes2:

Seriously, we are all assholes, some us more then others. laugh it up and walk it off.:cwm27::cwm27:


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

know what... don't like the price toss over a best offer. He doesn't take it either offer higher or buy from someone else. 

endless bickering


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Erik4Danielle* You have some very nice amps and speakers on Feebay....

Nothing wrong with a guy that hustles and buys some items on forums and then sells for more on another site. I don't, but I do know several that do it when they get lucky and pm the seller first. 


GLWS


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Its just business. He has no reason or need to sell something at a lesser price then he paid. You obviously dont like the price....Dont look at it! Very simple! If its outragous and isnt planning on budging on the price (although if that were the case then why add a "or best offer"?) then it will sit there. More importantly, and like everything else its none of your business. That might be the price that its worth to him, if it sells then he can live with it. If it doesnt then thats cool too. I do it all the time. 
Thanks for "bringing to light" what he is "up to" We didnt realize he was on here selling some kick ass audio gear (some of which is super rare), thanks for showing us!
Perhaps you would be better served to put down your keyboard for a while due to the very very large whole you are digging for yourself on here! Dont worry about someone selling something when you your self have (and dont get me wrong...this takes a **** ass load of effort!) a thread for the sole reason of having you banned! You clearly are only here to attempt to make waves and your doing a bang up job of it.
One other thing........you, in other posts have stated how much money you have and just buy things for the sake of trying them......why complain about the price of this? 
(Ps. your not the only one on here that buys gear super high end to entry stuff just for the sake of seeing what its capable of. Its fun, but doesnt make anyone an engineer, get over yourself)


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

I still call ********.

The same photo is being used for the Tru T.65 on two ebay adds and one Diyma add.

Both Ebay adds have buy it now. Now for all I know, this guy has two of these amps, but according to the photos, there is only one. So if I pull the trigger on one and someone else decides to pull the trigger on the potentially imaginary one, then what??


The OP did not point out who the ebay listing owner was....E4D did that all on his own.

Just a little fishy....and pricey.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Complacent_One said:


> I still call ********.
> 
> The same photo is being used for the Tru T.65 on two ebay adds and one Diyma add.
> 
> ...


? His itrader feedback is great, and his ebay feedback is pretty damn good! He CLEARLY has sold a **** ass load of electronics. If you look at his past sales! Is it really that unheard of to have two of the same amps for sale? 
Who cares if someone has something listed here and ebay? Theres nothing wrong with that, most people do this. 
Pricey? maybe, but thats debatable and again its about what its worth to the guy that owns it! Dont like it? cant afford it? dont look at it, doesnt concern anyone except the buyer and seller!
Fishy???? I highly doubt it, but I dont know, I havent purchased from him. His feedback is pretty good though so I dont see a problem.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on...Feed back of a whopping 2....I understand we all have to start somewhere.

Nevermind....was going to really get into this one...but I think I am done with this one.

Good luck E4D....For yours and everyone elses sake, hope everything is just as advertised....sure it is...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Really get into what???? 
his ebay feedback (where the item is being sold) is really good too? 
E4D is here, did you ask him? or just speculating?


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Holy crap...really. Saying that something looks a bit fishy is speculation. So yeah, I am speculating as opposed to accusing him of wrong doing. Yes he has good feedback, but only two on this forum.

Since when is it against the rules to question someone else.

And again, back to the original point of the thread.

SQ was not calling anyone in particular out. Just pointed out an add on ebay that seemed a bit high priced. E4D spoke up with a back handed remark but did not claim that the add was in fact his. It took a few others speaking there piece before E4D chimed in. So again, as far as I can see the attack of SQ was where all of you jumped offsides and gave him **** about providing his opinion...If you all don't like it, then read something else.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I am not trying to argue with you, your entitled to your opinion. I just hope that when it involves a member a little more investigating/cander goes on, or better yet just ask said individual. Rather then throw out the....."ooooo, he has a ton of stuff and some of it is high end and he might have two for sale at the same time, must be fishy? 

Yes, actually sqass was calling out someone on here! He said it! He wanted to let "everyone know what this guy was up to" which is nothing? 
His antics are getting really really old, fast on here.


----------



## Complacent_One (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok...your right...I guess he was kind of calling him out.

Like I said earlier...nice equip and hope everything pans out..

Good luck E4D...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sq_assasin said:


> Almost a grand for a used 2.2hv??
> 
> I believe this is the same guy who keeps posting all of his gear in the classified sections on here and then on ebay at the same time.
> 
> ...


ughh....


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Listen guys I have well over 500 items NEW IN THE BOX old school items that are nothing but OLD STOCK from back in the day. If you do not want to see the stuff then I will not list them on here anymore for you to get a chance to buy. I will just list them on Ebay. I was just giving you guys a chance to get some HARD TO FIND items that you may have been looking for. I do have some USED items but they are all 8 or better out of 10. I DO NOT SELL OR COLLECT JUNK! The prices I put on are just ASKING price and if you do not not like the price make an offer easy is that. I just sold a BRAN NEW ORION 2150SX in the BOX for ONLY $350 SHIPPED ON HERE but I don't hear you guys saying WOW he sold something really cheep and that was a GREAT DEAL. 

Someone waits until something is priced a little HIGH even know it is or BEST OFFER and I get pounded! As you may have seen I listed a Ton of NEW old stock Soundstream and Orion stuff on here and YES most of it has been sold so someone must have liked the prices or they would NOT have SOLD! I have PPI, CRUNCH, ROCKFORD,MAC and MORE Stuff all NEW! I will just list it all on EBAY FOR NOW ON! So you can give SQ ASS a BIG THANK YOU AS I WILL NOT LIST ANY MORE ITEMS ON HERE FOR SALE!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Erik4Danielle said:


> Listen guys I have well over 500 items NEW IN THE BOX old school items that are nothing but OLD STOCK from back in the day. If you do not want to see the stuff then I will not list them on here anymore for you to get a chance to buy. I will just list them on Ebay. I was just giving you guys a chance to get some HARD TO FIND items that you may have been looking for. I do have some USED items but they are all 8 or better out of 10. I DO NOT SELL OR COLLECT JUNK! The prices I put on are just ASKING price and if you do not not like the price make an offer easy is that. I just sold a BRAN NEW ORION 2150SX in the BOX for ONLY $350 SHIPPED ON HERE but I don't hear you guys saying WOW he sold something really cheep and that was a GREAT DEAL.
> 
> Someone waits until something is priced a little HIGH even know it is or BEST OFFER and I get pounded! As you may have seen I listed a Ton of NEW old stock Soundstream and Orion stuff on here and YES most of it has been sold so someone must have liked the prices or they would NOT have SOLD! I have PPI, CRUNCH, ROCKFORD,MAC and MORE Stuff all NEW! I will just list it all on EBAY FOR NOW ON! So you can give SQ ASS a BIG THANK YOU AS I WILL NOT LIST ANY MORE ITEMS ON HERE FOR SALE!


Hey friend,

Please do not let the [email protected] APPLES piss you off. Some of us enjoy the old stuff if your prices are too high and someone dump on your thread we can just have them banned.

Continue on please.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I say unless he is violating some kind of rules on the forum then get a life and get over yourselves.

if you dont like it then mind your own business and stop thread crapping and starting crap. 

The poster obviously has very nice stuff and its his right to ask whatever he wants. if he doesnt sell it then thats just the way it is.

None of you have the right to run off at the mouth about the price he listed especially when it he has clearly made it known he will consider offers.

what a bunch of immature people that are taking over around here...


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

What difference does it make what the guy lists the stuff for? It's only worth what some one is willing to pay for it and if someone is willing to pay what he's asking for it more power to him. Why should he sell himself short? You can't EVER go up on a price buy you can ALWAYS come down.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

It is FUNNY I see you guys post a thing to BAN SQ ASS and alot of you vote to toss him and I agree all he does is start crap as he has NEVER BOUGHT OR SOLD ANYTHING ON HERE IN THE LAST 2 YEARS. If all he does is cause trouble then why do they still let him on here?

I spent a little time looking at his posts and it looks to me like all he does is stir crap up even when he has no intent to buy or sell he still runs his mouth! 

I think this site would be far better off with out that kind of crap. This is a place we come to LEARN & Find info on something we all LOVE! CAR AUDIO so why not save the drama and be happy?

Like I said before I was only giving you guys a chance to get some NICE stuff and I even give the DIY people better prices 90% of the time then the Ebay people. What I really do not get is the item was never even listed on DIY so how can anyone on here be upset at a price that was not even listed on this site?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

NO one is upset! No one cares about asssq or what ever his name is.
He is a loser. Not sure why he all of a sudden decided to crawl out of a hole to start **** now but he has. Unfortunately that is not enough to ban (yet  these people come and go all the time, they eventually shoot themselves in the foot. By the way assholesq, we appreciate that you have been dormant as long as you were. You are clearly not wanted here so maybe it would be best to disapear for a while, let things calm down and try again without the ******* attitude! I know I know its not you its every other person on here that is "brain washed" I get it... Why dont you start a poll to counter act the other one. Who things sq ass should stay? That could be cool (I bet quiet)
You list what ever you want, for what ever you want. As long as you continue to build up some pos. itrader then no one can say ****. No one should say **** anyway but this forum has taken a serious nose dive since that stupid article in the mag rating this place so high for forums. The flood gates were opened to ignorant central!


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

You guys should look up photo_arsenal on ebay if you want to see some ridiculous prices. They even make up "special edition" and "rare lens" and "never released" and "prototype" descriptions for everyday items. 

Someone might find this amp a good deal for its condition. Our good buddy Andy4879 scams people out of their amps for cheap then lists them for exorbitant prices. The "scamming" part I have a problem with...the "profit" part I don't. In Weiser's case, his scam reneges any empathy of capitalistic endeavors 

If the price is too high, it won't sell. Simple. Ever seen a car for sale months on end which someone re-lists on CL every 2 days? If it's worth it to someone, they'll buy it. If the market doesn't like the price, it sits. Weiser has an identical amp just like one of mine on ebay right now for $500/Best Offer. Will it sell? Who knows. I'd be ecstatic to get $250 for mine in the same condition, yet his is listed for double.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's the deal Erik....
as long as your legit and do right by people here.......**** everything else. Especially the Ahole that started this thread. 
You do what you need to do! People are always going to have a complaint about something. There is no right left in this world.
Dont let this piece of **** effect you in any way shape or form. Your better then that I'm sure. (pretty sure everyone is better)
I am so ****ing tired of people like this. (honestly I am just tired of people) The more people I meet the more I like my hounds!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am just pissed that I sold my 8002SW that was modified for less than that. AHHHHH am freaking pissed. Hopefully MustangSally can sell it back to me for what I sold it to him. Well atleast thats what he told me he would do if I ever wanted it back. Well that was the agreement, LOL.

And I WANT IT BACK. No I dont, yes I do. Duck it, I dont know what I want. I want .000001% distortion and 120dB S/N and a 45RPM vinyl player with the best specs available. I HATE CD's and how nasty they sound even when you put 600.00 amps and 300.00 processors/crossovers. CAR AUDIO IS DEAD, well atleast for me.

WHO WANTS ALL MY LP's I HAVE 14 of them AT VERY LOW PRICES. As a matter of fact make offers on whatever you want. Some of them are modified by TIPS others are STOCK.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

Just to let you ALL know I changed the PRICE to $799 shipped. I have 2 both Mint if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey you got same very sexy amps. LOVE THE PLUM KRAZY.


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Hey you got same very sexy amps. LOVE THE PLUM KRAZY.


Yes they are VERY sexy and I just pulled them off Ebay so now they are going in MY Mustang for a SQ Build!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Post pics of install ASAP.


----------



## sq_assasin (Nov 10, 2008)

Back on eBay. Looks like he changed his mind once again two days later.

Look at this ebay auction. 160472703728

Big collector here, huh. Just bought all this gear on ebay.


----------



## BMWTUBED (Aug 25, 2007)

The market ulitmately sets the price. Any given item is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. That's the great thing about ebay. If you can't sell it for what YOU think it's worth, you relist lower or keep it.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

sq_assasin said:


> Back on eBay. Looks like he changed his mind once again two days later.
> 
> Look at this ebay auction. 160472703728
> 
> Big collector here, huh. Just bought all this gear on ebay.


Finally they banned this F'ing loser!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Finally they banned this F'ing loser!


he's back as 3sp wagon
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Erik4Danielle (Apr 12, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Finally they banned this F'ing loser!


Thank GOD!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

amitaF said:


> he's back as 3sp wagon
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 thanks for the warning!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

his comeback may not last very long. he seems to have it in for don[6spd],but he does not seem to realize he is on the losing side of the stick.

correction> it seems like the CIA made him vanish....there's not even a trace of his comeback.....lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

so what was this guy name before SQ ASSASSIN ?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

He's had many. SQjunkie, jimmy2345... A lot of them have 23 in them, there are many more. Ca90ss was the one that used to ban him all the time so he even made once that was "ca90ss is gay". He's mad at 6spcoupe now so he's doing plays on his name... 2spdbike, 3spdwagon... He'll continue, he obviously has no life.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds like ''single_spd_turd'' would fit him like a glove.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

its crap like this thats making all the older members leave...


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Erik4Danielle said:


> Listen guys I have well over 500 items NEW IN THE BOX old school items that are nothing but OLD STOCK from back in the day. If you do not want to see the stuff then I will not list them on here anymore for you to get a chance to buy. I will just list them on Ebay. I was just giving you guys a chance to get some HARD TO FIND items that you may have been looking for. I do have some USED items but they are all 8 or better out of 10. I DO NOT SELL OR COLLECT JUNK! The prices I put on are just ASKING price and if you do not not like the price make an offer easy is that. I just sold a BRAN NEW ORION 2150SX in the BOX for ONLY $350 SHIPPED ON HERE but I don't hear you guys saying WOW he sold something really cheep and that was a GREAT DEAL.
> 
> Someone waits until something is priced a little HIGH even know it is or BEST OFFER and I get pounded! As you may have seen I listed a Ton of NEW old stock Soundstream and Orion stuff on here and YES most of it has been sold so someone must have liked the prices or they would NOT have SOLD! I have PPI, CRUNCH, ROCKFORD,MAC and MORE Stuff all NEW! I will just list it all on EBAY FOR NOW ON! So you can give SQ ASS a BIG THANK YOU AS I WILL NOT LIST ANY MORE ITEMS ON HERE FOR SALE!


Dude just ignore sq asslicker, hes a ****ing douchebag at best...dont let him upset you


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

rexroadj said:


> Finally they banned this F'ing loser!


THANK ****ING GOD!!!!
Seriously he has got to be the biggest ****ing tool on these forums...Or any forum for that matter


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

tinctorus said:


> THANK ****ING GOD!!!!
> Seriously he has got to be the biggest ****ing tool on these forums...Or any forum for that matter


I don't know...there are others (now banned) that would give him a run for the title. But despite his relatively low post count, he trolled. A lot. Even drew me in a couple of times. 

And I'm not completely convinced he's gone, either...


----------

